# Colpo in Pregnancy



## Liza5418 (May 13, 2011)

Can anyone out there tell me if there is a code from 630-679 to choose from?  A pregnant patient comes in and has a colposcopy done.  Doctor indicates 795.05 (cervical high risk human papillomavirus DNA test positive.  Do I use the 795.05 or is there a code from code range 630-679 to choose from?  The code I found was 647.6x (other viral diseases).  It indicates conditions classifiable to 042, 050-055, 057-079, 795.05, 795.15, 796.75).  Is this code appropriate or is it only used when the patient has an HIV related condition?  Please advise.  Thank you.


----------



## coding303 (May 13, 2011)

Lisa4557 said:


> Can anyone out there tell me if there is a code from 630-679 to choose from?  A pregnant patient comes in and has a colposcopy done.  Doctor indicates 795.05 (cervical high risk human papillomavirus DNA test positive.  Do I use the 795.05 or is there a code from code range 630-679 to choose from?  The code I found was 647.6x (other viral diseases).  It indicates conditions classifiable to 042, 050-055, 057-079, 795.05, 795.15, 796.75).  Is this code appropriate or is it only used when the patient has an HIV related condition?  Please advise.  Thank you.



I have come up with this and I hope it helps

647.63 -Viral diease of mother complication pregnancy, antepartum
795.05 - Cervical HPV DNA positive


----------



## Liza5418 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for your quick response.  Just to be sure, I am still okay to use the 647.63, even though it indicates HIV?


----------

